# تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟



## بنت الفادى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*تاملات اللص اليمين واسم اللص الشمال ؟*

ديماس


كنت لصا فى أور شليم مع باراباس وجستاس أماخوس . 
حكم علينا الرومان بالموت صلبا . وحسب القانون الرومانى أعطونا
فرصه عشرة أيام لنودع أقاربنا
فى يوم الجمعه العظيمه من الفصح أخذونا من السجن الى دار 
الولايه وكان هناك جمع هائج واندهشنا اذ كان هناك
يسوع الناصرى

وقد ألبسوه ثوبا عتيقا من أرجوان واكليل شوك وامتلأ وجهه الجميل بالبصاق والدماء والدموع والعرق
حكم بيلاطس باطلاق باراباس وصلب يسوع وأخذونى مع اللص الأخر لنصلب أيضا 
 تقدم لونجينوس قائد المئه موكبنا فى دروب أور شليم
كانت الساعه الثالثه فصلبوا يسوع فى الوسط على الجلجثه 
وأنا على يمينه وزميلى على يساره وصرت مع زميلى نجدف ونشتم الكل حتى يسوع لم يسلم من شفاهنا

نحو الساعه السادسه قال يسوع كلمته الأولى
يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون
صرت أفكر من هذا الذى يفيض قلبه بالسلام الداخلى فى وسط نهر متلاطم
 من المخاوف ويفيض قلبه بالحب وسط الكراهيه
كان جسدى ينزف ودخلت دائرة الموت الذى جذبنى بقوه للأبديه
آه .. ما أبشع آلام الصلب كنت أحاول أن أرفع جسدى كله لأستنشق قليلا من الهواء

 ثم أرخى جسدى فتتمزق عضلاتى كانت الألام فوق الطاقه
أحاطت بى ظلمه فكريه رهيبه عن الله
كيف أقابله وأنا خاطئ أثيم وراودتنى أمواج
 من الذكريات بعضها كان مقلقا وبعضها لطيفا

تذكرت شرورى مع أصدقائى
تذكرت الخمر والشهوات والسرقه والقتل
تذكرت أيضا القصص اللطيفه التى حكتها لى أمى عن الله وأنا طفل
تذكرت الهيكل ومزاميره وتسابيحه العذبه

تأملت الأوضاع المقلوبه التى جعلت يسوع البار يتألم 
وباراباس الشرير وهيرودس وبيلاطس بلا قيود
تمنيت : من يعطينى فرصه لأتوب ومن يعطينى أن أعود للوراء لأبدأ مع الله . من؟

عمل الروح القدس فى قلبى كنار الأحراق وشعرت كأنه يقول
 لى: تأمل يا ديماس فى حصاد خطاياك المر حيث تنتظرك دينونه رهيبه
هيا يا ديماس
فهوذا الرب يسوع المسيح مخلص العالم القدوس الذى بلا خطيه 
بجوارك
الق خطاياك عليه قبل ما ينفصم حبل الفضه وتنقصف البكره على العين
بدأ الأيمان يغمرنى وفاض قلبى بحب عجيب للمسيح وفرح لاينطق به

فجأه واذا بصوت زميلى جستاس أماخوس يشق الصمت قائلا

ان كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وايانا
وحينئذ قلت له : أولا أنت تخاف الله اذ انت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه
 أما نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا وأما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا
ثم التفت ا لى الرب يسوع قائلآ : 

أذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك

كنت واثقا أنه لن يرفضنى وجاءتنى أجابته سريعا التى أنارت لى الحياه والخلود
الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس
حينئذ امتلأ قلبى بسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل
هذه هى توبتى وايمانى توبه كان فيها الأعتراف وامتلأت بمخافة الله

 وباعلانى عن لاهوت المسيح ومجيئه الثانى وقدمتها فى تذلل
وحقا تذللت فخلصنى
أعطنا ربى كمثل هذا الأيمان
الذى فى لحظه أدخل ديماس الى الملكوت

 من كتاب : بستان التائبين

منقوووووووووووووووول
​


----------



## K A T Y (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

_*موضوع جميل قوي يا بنت الفادي*_​ 
_*شكرا يا حبيبتي علي المعلومات القيمة ديه*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## فادية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

*تامل جميل وموضوع رائع عزيزتي بنت الفادي *
*تسلم ايدك  وموضوعك يستحق ان يكون المتميز لهذا الاسبوع *
*

*

*التمييز* ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*




> أعطنا ربى كمثل هذا الأيمان
> الذى فى لحظه أدخل ديماس الى الملكوت



آمين

ميرسى يا بنت الفادى على الموضوع الجميل دا

و فعلآ يستحق التميز 

الف مبروك حبيبتى

الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوضك​


----------



## سانتوس (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

شكرا على موضوعك المتميز
اخوكى
سانتوس​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

 موضوع رائع بجد .. رهيب .. شكرا بنت الفادي


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



K A T Y قال:


> _*موضوع جميل قوي يا بنت الفادي*_​
> _*شكرا يا حبيبتي علي المعلومات القيمة ديه*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*_​



كاتى
فينك يا بنتى ليكى وحشه
شكرا لمروك وتعليقك الجميل​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



فادية قال:


> *تامل جميل وموضوع رائع عزيزتي بنت الفادي *
> *تسلم ايدك  وموضوعك يستحق ان يكون المتميز لهذا الاسبوع *
> *
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا فاديه على هذا التشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمين
> 
> ميرسى يا بنت الفادى على الموضوع الجميل دا
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا فراشه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



سانتوس قال:


> شكرا على موضوعك المتميز
> اخوكى
> سانتوس​




 ميرسى  سانتوس على مروك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> موضوع رائع بجد .. رهيب .. شكرا بنت الفادي



ميرسى يا عاشقه دجله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك اختي العزيزة لانتقاءك المواضيع المفيد والرائعة
التي تعطنا ثبات وعزيمة جديدة في ايماننا المسيحي
وكم هي عظيمة محبة الله لاجلنا
ابارك لك التميز لهذا الاسبوع
واتمنى ان يكون سبب بركة لكثيرين
الرب يبارك حياتك في المحبوب يسوع
مبروك


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اشكرك اختي العزيزة لانتقاءك المواضيع المفيد والرائعة
> التي تعطنا ثبات وعزيمة جديدة في ايماننا المسيحي
> وكم هي عظيمة محبة الله لاجلنا
> ...




ميرسى يا استفانوس على كلامك الجميل
وميرسى لمروك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وعوضك​


----------



## سامح عزت فهمي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

شكرا علي المعلومات بس عايزين نتعمق اكتر في الكتاب ونعرف اكثر عن الحياة الايمانية التي عاشها ونتعلم منهم اي شئ يفيد وانا اسف علي الكلام الكتير


----------



## سامح عزت فهمي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

مخافة الرب اعلى من كل شيء  سيراخ 25:14


----------



## sunny man (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

شكرا على هذه التأملات الجميلة


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

ميرسى لمروكم وتعليقتكم الجميله
ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :-تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

ميرسى يا مرمر على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## K A T Y (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> كاتى
> فينك يا بنتى ليكى وحشه
> 
> شكرا لمروك وتعليقك الجميل​



*وانتي بامانة وحشاني جدا وبجد انا مش بلاقيكي اونلاين خالص*

*يارب تكوني كويسة يا قمر واشوفك قريب*​


----------



## looris (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

تامل جميل يا بنت الفادى وتستهلى التميز  ربنا يباركك :t33:


----------



## بنت الفادى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



looris قال:


> تامل جميل يا بنت الفادى وتستهلى التميز  ربنا يباركك :t33:




ميرسى لمروك  looris
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مينووو (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

يارب اعطنا توبه اللص    ميرسى على التامل الرائع صلى لاجلنا


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



مينووو قال:


> يارب اعطنا توبه اللص    ميرسى على التامل الرائع صلى لاجلنا



ميرسى يا مينو لمرورك
صلوات ام النور والقدسين تكون معاك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

موضوع رائع رائع وكلمات جميلة جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع وكلمات جميلة جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ابو ماريانا (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

الرب يباركك موضوع رائع


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟*

موضوع رائع رائع

 وكلمات جميلة جدا

 ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك​


----------

